# [SOLVED] jak pozbyć się kde 3.5

## bartmarian

Witam,

chciałbym sobie zostawić tylko kde 4.2, bez czegokolwiek co dotyczy 3.5,

usunąłem 3.5, ale chce mi się z zależności aplikacji instalować z powrotem,

to nic, ja z tych aplikacji zrezygnuję, sęk w tym, że nie widzę z których,

dostaję takie info po emerge -NDup world:

```
...

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kfind-3.5.9', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-3.5.9-r1', 'merge')

    (and 19 more)

...

```

chodzi mi właśnie o te których nie widzę (and 19 more)

----------

## dylon

przelacznik "t" dla emerge powinien ci ladnie pokazac zaleznosci...

A przy okazji podepne sie to watku:

Jak wywalic kde >3.5 ?  :Smile: 

Maskowanie po kolei wszystkich pakietow jest beznadziejna robota..

Mozna to jakos ominac?

----------

## skazi

A próbowałeś robic:

```
emerge --depclean
```

----------

## quosek

nie wiem czy Ci sie uda ....... chocby k3b zalezy od kde3 i ani slychu ani widu wersji pod kde4

z tego co kiedys patrzylem to digikam tez zalezal od kde3. kdebluetooth dla kde4 jest szybszy, ale ma mniej mozliwosci niz ten z kde3. Krusader dla kde4 tez jest mniej stabilny ......

dlatego proponowalbym jeszcze poczekac troche - tez mialem takie zapedy jakis miesiac temu, ale zrezygnowalem.

----------

## acei

U mnie zostało tylko tyle:

```
tuxik ~ # equery d kdelibs-3.5.10-r2

[ Searching for packages depending on kdelibs-3.5.10-r2... ]

kde-base/khexedit-3.5.10 (~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)         

kde-base/kwin-3.5.10 (~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)             

tuxik ~ # equery d kwin-3.5.10

[ Searching for packages depending on kwin-3.5.10... ]

x11-wm/compiz-9999 (kde? kde-base/kwin:3.5)
```

K3B-9999 nie wymaga już kdelibs-3, a jedyne czego mi żal to compiz. Krusadera wywaliłem i używam mc.

----------

## dziadu

Zastosuj od tyłu sposób który ja użyłem żeby ogarnąc ten bajzel ze slotami.

Po zainstalowaniu kde-4.2 miałem w world coś w stylu:

```
kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kde-kdebase-startkde:4.2
```

Ponieważ pojawiały się problemy bo portage chciał instalować też wersje 4.1 (ze względu na wpis bez slotów) to ręcznie zmieniłem na:

```
kde-base/kdebase-startkde:3.5

kde-base/kde-kdebase-startkde:4.2
```

Nie wiem jak wygląda u Ciebie world, przejrzyj go i ewentualnie wywal wpisy bez slotu, lub jak masz pojedyncze wpisy (nie slotowane) to dodaj do nich sloty. Potem depclean wywali Ci wszystko z :3.5, z wyjatkiem tego co depsy wymagają.

Jak masz nowe portage to możesz spróbować sety: 

```
emerge -C @kde-3.5 -pv
```

 ale to nie gwarantuje sukcesu.

@dylon: idąc za tym co napisałem powyżej, dodaj sobie w world sloty :3.5 do paczek kde - w ten sposób zablokujesz :4.2

..:: edit by me

Wie ktoś czy da się maskować sloty? Np. żeby zrobić coś w stylu:

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.mask

@kde-4.2

```

Powyższe niestety nie działa.

----------

## bartmarian

ok, szukam nie poddając się, ale złość już mnie bierze, jak zamaskować

paczkę "z srodka" ?

paczka-r9 dostępna i ma być, bo to kde-3.5.9, ok, niech zostanie, nie ma maski z 4.2

paczka-r10 jej nie chcę (kdelibs-3.5.10-r2 maska z 4.2-coś)

paczka-r50 dostępna (czyli 4.2 jak najbardziej ma być)

-edit-

4.2 było/jest hard mask, więc mam wszystko też w unmask

(może po prostu gdzieś [gdzie, tego nie wiem] skasuję info że taki w ogóle istniał ? )

----------

## dziadu

@bartmarian, nie za bardzo rozumiem o co Ci chodzi, a jesli chodzi o maskowanie, to może tego szukasz?

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.mask

=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4
```

----------

## bartmarian

```
cat package.mask

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r1

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2

```

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 - ma pozostać, nie ma problemu przy 4.2,

a nawet po dodaniu ww mam:

```
[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r2)
```

--edit--

usunąłem (na chwilę) odmaskowanie 4.2, zablokowałem 3.5.10 i nadal ww, proszę o wskazówkę skąd portage bierze

info że kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2 w ogóle istnieje, oprócz "na siłę" nic już mi nie przychodzi do głowy

----------

## dziadu

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat package.mask
> 
> ...

 

U mnie też jest blocked, być może jest jakiś konflikt z kde-4.2 i developerzy kde w wersji 3.5.10 zmienili co nieco żeby na przyszłość było OK.

Nie rozumiem czemu nie chcesz aktualizować do kde-3.5.10?

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> usunąłem (na chwilę) odmaskowanie 4.2, zablokowałem 3.5.10 i nadal ww, proszę o wskazówkę skąd portage bierze
> 
> info że kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2 w ogóle istnieje, oprócz "na siłę" nic już mi nie przychodzi do głowy

 

Poza tym, być może nie zwróciłeś, ale problem jest nie z kdelibs-3.5.10-r2 ale kdelibs-4.2.0-r2, to one Ci blokują 3.5.9

----------

## bartmarian

chyba czegoś nie rozumiem...

ok, chcę do 3.5.10, ale nie mogę, w systemie od kiedy się 3.5.10 pojawiło 

mam konflikt z 4.2 a zainstalowane już jest:

```

      Latest version installed: 4.2.0-r2

```

która wersja jest u Ciebie ?, że jak domniemam zrobiłeś up do 3.5.10 ?

nie chciałem 4.2.0-r2 usunąć i sprawdzić co będzie, żebym nie został bez kdelibs

----------

## dziadu

@bartmarian, myślę, że będzie nam znacznie łatwiej się dogadać, kiedy zaczniesz stosować się do zasad pisowni języka polskiego, czyli: wielkia litera na początku zdania, kropka na jego końcu i przecinki tam gdzie powinny być a nie losowo. Wybacz, ale nic nie rozumiem z Twojego poprzedniego postu.

Będę zgadywał:

 masz w systemie kde-3.5.9?

 chcesz go zaktualizować do 3.5.10?

 ale nie możesz bo blokuje Cię kde-4.2?

W takim razie:

 dlaczego chcesz maskować kde-3.5.10?

 zaktualizuj najpierw kde:3.5 do 3.5.10, np pisząć: emerge @kde-3.5 -uDtpv (o ile masz nowe portage)

 możesz zastosować się też do mojej rady sprzed kilku postów i wyedytować worlda i dodać do pakietów z kde-3.5.10 numery slotu

----------

## bartmarian

po synchronizacji nie mogę zrobić up w żaden sposób, 3.5.10 zablokowało już istniejące

4.2.0(lub odwrotnie), obojętne mi jest czy będę to 3.5.10 posiadał czy 3.5.9 czy też nie będzie go wcale

(wcale się nie da aby działały aplikacje które z kdelibs korzystają) wygląda to tak:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.6.5  USE="emoticons* powerkadu* sounds* voice*"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 [4.2.0-r2] USE="acl alsa arts cups fam jpeg2k kerberos lua spell tiff xinerama -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -openexr -utempter"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.9-r1 [4.2.0] USE="arts xcomposite xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts ldap samba xinerama -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.9  USE="arts xcomposite xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kjsembed-3.5.9  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9 [4.2.0-r1] USE="arts ieee1394 opengl xinerama -debug -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9 [4.2.0-r1] USE="arts java xinerama -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild     U ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.7-r1 [0.8.7]

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r2)

```

chciałbym po prostu żaby się 3.5.x od.... ode mnie, cel uświęca środki, problem powstał gdy pojawiło się

3.5.10, stąd chciałem zamaskować, 3.5.9 i 4.2.0 sobie nie dokuczały, dodanie 3.5.10 do package.mask nic nie daje,

zablokowanie do wersji 3.5.9 - nadal chce kompilować 3.5.10, może istnieje package.very-hard-mask ?

----------

## dziadu

@bartmarian, popatrz co Ty piszesz. To nie kdelibs-3.5.10 bloku Ci kde-4.2 ale <kdelibs-3.5.10! Po prostu kde-3.5.9 nie może (z różnych nieznanych mi względów) współistnieć z kde-4.2, ale wersja 3.5.10 już TAK (pewnie deweloperzy kde musieli coś w strukturze zmienić żeby się nie gryzło nowe ze starym). Dlatego MUSISZ zaktualizować do 3.5.10 jeśli chcesz mieć jednocześnie i 3.5 i 4.2.

Sprawa wygląda tak, że część aplikacji (być może przez Ciebie również używanych w kde-4.2) nie będących made by kde-team wymagać mogą komponentów z kde-3.5*

Więc co musisz zrobić. Jeśli chcesz mieć równocześnie kde-4.2 i kde-3.5 to odmaskuj pakiety od kde-3.5.10 (są stabilne, zresztą kde-4.2 też jest w gałęzi ~).

Wtedy powinny się instalować paczki od 3.5.10 zamiast 3.5.9 i kde-4.2 też będzie działał. Po tym wszystkim dajesz

```
emerge world -uDtpv
```

 i patrzysz czy wszystko ładnie działa.

Inne wyjście, to usunąć kde-3.5 (albo powiedzieć portage, że nie chcesz instalować 3.5) jeśli Ci nie jest potrzebne. Wtedy najlepiej prze-edytować plik world (patrz kilka postów wyżej). Pokaż mi wyjście polecenia:

```
# cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde-base
```

Zobaczę co tam masz i powiem co dalej.

Po zmianach w world polecenie

```
emerge --depclean -pv
```

 usunie wszystkie pakiety które były w world i odnosiły się do kde-3.5 oraz ich już niepotrzebne zależności z wyjątkiem tych, które są wymagane przez jakieś zewnętrzne programy, np. jakiś kdiff3 czy coś innego (nie mam zielonego pojecia).

Dla przykładu, u mnie wpisy w world wyglądają tak:

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde-base
> 
> kde-base/ark:3.5
> 
> kde-base/ark:4.2
> ...

 

Jak widzisz, mam poslotowane, kiedy teraz usunę wszystkie wpisy ze slotami :3.5 to dam portage jasno do zrozumienia, że chcę TYLKO slot 4.2 i nie będzie mi instalował 3.5. U ciebie prawdopodobnie nie ma slotów przy wpisach więc chce instalować wersje z obu slotów, lub masz coś takiego co ja miałem wcześniej:

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde-base | sed s/:3.5//g
> 
> kde-base/ark
> 
> kde-base/ark:4.2
> ...

 

Inna opcja to maskowanie wszystkiego co wiąże się z kde-3.5* ale to IMHO nie jest najelegantsze rozwiązanie. Wolę to z world i slotami.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Z tego co rozumiem w całym zamieszaniu chodzi po prostu o wywalenie KDE 3.5. Ja już dość dawno (też po małych problemach) zrobiłem to w sposób następujący:

```
# cd /var/db/pkg/kde-base/

emerge -C *3.5*
```

Mam nadzieję, że Ci ta informacja pomoże bartmarian.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> Jak widzisz, mam poslotowane, kiedy teraz usunę wszystkie wpisy ze slotami :3.5 to dam portage jasno do zrozumienia, że chcę TYLKO slot 4.2 i nie będzie mi instalował 3.5. U ciebie prawdopodobnie nie ma slotów przy wpisach więc chce instalować wersje z obu slotów, lub masz coś takiego co ja miałem wcześniej: 

 

mam właśnie "coś takiego" (tylko :4.2), dziękuję za wyjaśnienie

 *Quote:*   

> Z tego co rozumiem w całym zamieszaniu chodzi po prostu o wywalenie KDE 3.5. Ja już dość dawno (też po małych problemach) zrobiłem to w sposób następujący: 

 

to zrobiłem kilka dni temu, od tego czasu nie mogłem się z emerge dogadać.

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie, pozdrowienia.

----------

